# Konfiguracja internetu (eth0)

## vutives

Witam, próbowałem skonfigurować sieć wg handbook'a. Ale problemy zaczęły się już na początku. Wchodzę do /etc/init.d i potem 

```
ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

 i wywala mi, że nie ma pliku eth0. Czy to może byż problem nie zainstalowanego baselayout'a (w handbooku napisali, że opis zakłada, że masz go zainstalowanego)? Jak mogę sprawdzić czy jest zainstalowany. Potem: co to jest za linie "routes_eth0"? Powiem, że w innych dystrybucjach konfigurowałem połšczenie przez jakieś narzędzie ale niestety nie pamiętam nazwy. O ile się nie mylę było to tak, że wybierałem połączenie xDSL, wpisywałem nazwę użytkownika i hasło (mój provider łšczy z internetem poprzez uwierzytelnianie PPPoE).

..::Milu edit:

Używaj polskiego iso-8859-2 do pisania postów!!

----------

## Rafaeru

```
emerge -s baselayout
```

Pokaze Ci "latest version installed"

----------

## vutives

Wyrzuciłem instruckję z handbook'a. Przeczytałem /etc/conf.d/net.example i dla połączenia ADSL zrobiłem tak: napisałem config_eth0=( "adsl" ), niżej wpisałem nazwę użytkownika. W pliku /etc/ppp/pap-secrets (chyba taka nazwa) wpisałem nie wiem czy dobrze: client (nazwa użytkownika), server secret (hasło), IP (ip pokazane przez polecenie route). I potem rc-update add net.eth0 default. Uruchamiam znów system i... przy łączeniu adsl "TIMED OUT (tu nie pamiętam co) "netmount" was not started" What should I do?!

EDIT: Skorzystałem z narzędzia "adsl-setup". Wpisuję użytkownika, hasło, pomijam bramy, firewall. Adsl-start i... timed out... Przy uruchamianiu systemu to samo. Co robić? Przeszukałem trochę forum i raczej mi to nie pomogło. W jednym wątku przeczytałem, że koleś dodał 

```
rc-update add rp-pppoe default
```

i to mu pomogło ale u mnie wyskakuje, że czegoś jak rp-pppoe nie może znaleźć, chociaż instalowałem to wcześniej. Jakieś porady?

----------

## psycepa

sprawdz gdzie lezy blad ?

czy masz w /dev cos takiego jak eth0 ? albo cos podobnego ? moze wystarczy zrobic dowiazanie do urzadzenia jesli znajduje sie gdzies indziej, 

jesli eth0 nie ma to poszukaj na forum na pewno ktos juz mial podobny problem (sam pamietam kilka), 

jesli eth0 jest to kombinuj z ustawieniami, jesli masz mozliwosc sprawdzenia polaczenia na innym sprzecie, albo sprawdzenia innego sposobu polaczenia do netu to sproboj, 

postaraj sie zlokalizowac problem, przynajmniej plus minus  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## vutives

Racja. ls /dev i nie ma żadnego eth0  :Sad:  Poszukam na forum

EDIT: Znalazłem trochę. Ale teraz mi się przypomniałem, że jak wpisywałem ifconfig to wyświetlało mi info o karcie. Co jest?

----------

## milu

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> sprawdz gdzie lezy blad ?
> 
> czy masz w /dev cos takiego jak eth0 ? albo cos podobnego ? moze wystarczy zrobic dowiazanie do urzadzenia jesli znajduje sie gdzies indziej, 
> 
> 

 

Z tego co mi wiadomo urządzeń eth* nie ma w /dev

----------

## vutives

Poprawka: jak dawałem ifconfig dawało mi, że niby coś jest, ale nie było dokładnych informacji. Dopiero po lspci -v pokazało mi szczegóły. Czyli jednak wykrył kartę (Realtek RTL8139/810x - 100Mb/s). Co może być przyczyną? Help me please! Chcę mieć dostęp do netu!

----------

## psycepa

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   sprawdz gdzie lezy blad ?
> 
> czy masz w /dev cos takiego jak eth0 ? albo cos podobnego ? moze wystarczy zrobic dowiazanie do urzadzenia jesli znajduje sie gdzies indziej, 
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  ryplo mi sie, tak to jest po 12 godzinach w .Necie,

chodzilo mi raczej o cos w stylu /sys/class/net/eth0

czasem sie jakis bezpiecznik spali i wylacza sie logika  :Wink: 

z tym ze wydaje mi sie ze wspomniany katalog i pliki sie w nim znajdujace moga sluzyc do obserwacji co dokladnie dzieje sie z interfejsami (i czy w ogole sa),

a teraz wracam do et  :Twisted Evil:  i znowu bede spal 1.5 godz  :Smile: 

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

To może macie jakieś porady?

----------

## mirek

Wklej swoj ifconfig

----------

## vutives

```
ifconfig

lo      Link   encap:Local Loopback

      inet   addr:127.0.01 Mask: 255.0.0.0

      MP   LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU: 16436 Metric: 1

      RX    packets: 6 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 frame: 0

      TX   packets: 6 errors: 0 dropped: 0 overruns: 0 carrier: 0

      Collisions: 0 txqueue: 0

      RX bytes: 300 (300.0 b) TX bytes: 300 (300.0 b)
```

Coś mi się zdaje, że jest zła maska. Powinno być 255.255.255.0, tak? Tylko gdzie to zmienić?

----------

## mirek

Uzywasz dhcp czy statycznego adresu. Wklej co masz w /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## vutives

w conf.d/net mam 

```
config_eth0=( "adsl" )
```

P.S. Co z tą maską? Jest dobra czy trzeba ustawić na 255.255.255.0?

----------

## mirek

Sorry, za szybko poprzednio odpowiedzialem.

Polecenie ifconfig nie wykrywa twojej karty sieciowej. Musisz sprawdzic czy wkompilowales sieciowke w jadro, jezeli jako modul to sprawdz czy jest zaladowany poleceniem #lsmod.

Jaka masz sieciowke? wklej #lspci

----------

## vutives

po lsmod, modły, które wg mnie są związane z moim problemem:

```

      Size      used by

pppoe      14880      0

pppox      4136      pppoe   

ppp-synctty   10624      0

ppp-async             12096      0

ppp-generic   30292      pppoe, pppox, ppp-synctty, ppp-async
```

po lspci (chyba to jest związane z kartą  :Razz:  )

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/81390/9139C+ (rev 10)

----------

## psycepa

no dobra ale czy masz ta karte wkompilowana w jadro ?

----------

## mirek

No wlasnie. Musisz miec karte wkompilowana w jadro, a to ci pokaze polecenie ifconfig. U mnie n.p. mam dwie sieciowki eth0 i eth1

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:DB:15:A7:40

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:E2:64:6F:A1

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2878590 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3056106 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1751925936 (1670.7 Mb)  TX bytes:1101368744 (1050.3 Mb)

          Interrupt:11

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:7789 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:7789 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2146556 (2.0 Mb)  TX bytes:2146556 (2.0 Mb)
```

Zanim tego nie wkompilujesz, to nie masz co szukac.

----------

## vutives

No właśnie.  Tak jak napisałem w jednym z powyższych postów, po poleceniu ifconfig pojawia mi sie tylko "lo". nie ma eth0. jak to wkompilować? W jądrze mam wszystkie ethernety zaznaczone jako <*>. p.s. na necie będę dopiero wieczorem.

----------

## psycepa

DeviceDrivers -> Networking Support -> Network device support -> Ethernet 10 or 100 Mbit -> EISA, VLB, PCI and onboard controller -> RealTek bla bla bla support 

tak jest u mnie AndItJustWorks(tm)  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> No właśnie.  Tak jak napisałem w jednym z powyższych postów, po poleceniu ifconfig pojawia mi sie tylko "lo". nie ma eth0. jak to wkompilować? W jądrze mam wszystkie ethernety zaznaczone jako <*>. p.s. na necie będę dopiero wieczorem.

 

Wszystkich bym nie radził, no chyba że jako moduły. Prawdopodobnie u Ciebie będzie to

```

<*> RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

```

----------

## rzabcio

Mialem podobny problem i wcale nie byla to wina niewkompilowanych sterowników w jądro (jako moduly). Po wpisaniu:

```
ifconfig
```

wyświetlalo mi tylko loopbacka. Wystarczylo natomiast wpisac:

```
 modprobe e100
```

by ifconfig zaczal wyswietlac moja sieciowke. Skonfigurowanie dalej jej parametrów (czy to za pomocą dhcpcd, czy też ręcznie) to byl juz banal. Troche sie tak bawilem z tym ifconfig a z czasem dodalem go do listy modulow ladowanych przy starcie... Niestety nie pamietam jaki to plik a nie jestem teraz pod Gentoo... Bodajże coś w /etc/modules.d.

Moze coś to podpowie.  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------

## psycepa

AFAIR w handbooku jest napisane ze jesli kompilujesz cos jako modul, to jesli chcesz zeby ci sie to ladowalo przy starcie to trzeba to wpisac do /etc/modules.autoload.d/your_kernel_version

ale moge oczywiscie zle pamietac  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

Lipa. W "Ethernet 10 or 100Mbit -> Eisa, Vlb, PCI and onboard controller nie ma "Realtek...". Zaznaczyłem gdzieś wyżej w tym samym "dziale" tą moją nieszczęsną kartę. Zapisałem konfigurację. Polecenie "make", potem ifconfig i lipa. Robię make modules_install - to samo. Wpisuję "modprobe e100" - lipa. Jutro spróbóję jeszcze odznaczyć inne Ethernety. Do jutra!

P.S. Też macie problemy z logowaniem na forum?

----------

## psycepa

oj bo moze nie byc, masz znalezc na liscie swoj model/rodzine karty i zaznaczyc, potem standardowo make & make modules_install, reboot i potem zobaczymy

----------

## mirek

Standartowo:make & make modules_install & make install, albo skopiowac bzImage w odpowiednie miejsce. @Pablord, zcy to twoja pierwsza przygoda z linuksem? Opisuj dokladniej, bo czasami trudno sie polapac co naprawde wykonales.

----------

## vutives

No więc tak. Spróbowałem wszystko od początku. Wchodzę do /usr/src/linux i wydaję polecenie 

```
make menuconfig
```

Wchodze w devic drivers, zaznaczam tak jak zaleciliście 

```
<*> RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
```

+ kilka innych rzeczy zaznaczam <*>. Inne karty Ethernet (powyżej 100Mbit) odznaczam. Potem zapisuję konfigurację. Następnie komenda 

```
make
```

 Potem 

```
make modules_install
```

 i 

```
make install
```

Następnie 

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage
```

Wydaję polecenie 

```
ifconfig
```

 i nie widać mojego eth0. Robię reboot i dalej nie ma sieciówki. Wpisuję 

```
modprobe e100
```

 i wywala mi coś takiego: 

```
FATAL: Error inserting e100 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/e100.ko): Unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

 No to wpisuję 

```
dmesg
```

 i o "e100" dostaję następujące informacje 

```
e100: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_sset

e100: Unknown symbol mii_link_ok

e100: Unknown symbol mii_check_link

e100: Unknown symbol mii_nway_restart

e100: Unknown symbol generic_mii_ioctl

e100: Unknown symbol mii_ethtool_gset
```

Co robić? Aż nie chce mi się wierzyć z powodu internetu jest tyle problemów! P.S. To nie jest moja pierwsza przygoda z linuksem. Pracowałem troszkę na innych (SuSE, Mandriva, Fedora Core) ale na serio zacząłem niedawno właśnie na Gentoo, więc jestem n00be'em  :Very Happy: 

Co z tym logowaniem?

----------

## psycepa

a powiedz mi czy masz wpisy w lilo/grub odnosnie swojego nowego kernela ? czy po prostu nadpisales stary obraz nowym ?

----------

## vutives

Z GRUB'em nic nie rubiłem. Coś trzeba zrobić?

----------

## mirek

Jezeli robisz 

```
make install
```

to juz nie potrzebujesz robic

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage
```

porzedni skrypt robi to za ciebie.

Wstaw wynik polecenia

```
uname -r
```

i swojego gruba

P.S

Skoro wkompilowales 

```
<*> RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support
```

to nie musisz ladowac modulu

```
modprobe e100
```

----------

## vutives

uname -r 

```
2.6.12-gentoo-r9
```

Co do gruba to nie wiem czy o to chodziło, ale wklejam grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 0

spolashimage=(hd0,1) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.12-r9

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-ggenkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9
```

----------

## mirek

Poprzednim razem napisales:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage
```

Wiec w gubie powinno byc:

```
kernel /boot/bzImage=/dev/ram0
```

----------

## vutives

Co? Czyli mam wykasować całą linijkę z kernela i zostawić tylko to co napisałeś? To nie lepiej, żebym znowu zrobił to co trzeba z jądrem i nie kopiował obrazu tylko wpisał 

```
make install
```

? I czy po takim zabiegu (zmienieniu wpisów w grubie lub poprostu znów make install) mógłby działać internet?

----------

## mirek

Przy starcie systemu musisz uzyc ostatni, aktualny bzImage. Jak go nazwiesz to juz twoja sprawa. Sorry to sa podstawy linuksa. Inne dystrybucje linuksa ktore uzywales SuSE, Mandriva, Fedora Core robily to za ciebie. Mysle, bez urazy, ze najpierw musisz poczytac dokumentacje, bo raczej nie dasz sobie rady z gentoo.

----------

## Raku

1. wkompilowujesz statycznie w kernel kartę realtek 8139

2. próbujesz załadować moduł e100 do kart intela

Czy nie widzisz rozbieżności pomiędzy tymi dwoma czynnościami?

Czy wiesz w ogóle co chcesz zrobić?

nie wiesz do czego służy polecenie modprobe?

proszę - spróbuj zainstalować system Mandriva cośtam lub (k)ubuntu lub Fedorę lub Debiana. Popracuj nad tymi dystrybucjami, gdzie kernel dostepny jest także w binarnych pakietach. jak zdobędziesz doświadczenie, spróbuj jeszcze raz Gentoo.

----------

## psycepa

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Co? Czyli mam wykasować całą linijkę z kernela i zostawić tylko to co napisałeś? 

 

stara dobra zasada mowi zeby NIGDY nie kasowac starego kernela dopoki sie nie upewnisz na 100% ze uda ci sie zbootowac system z nowego, 

dodaj po prostu w grub wpis dotyczacy nastepnej pozycji z menu startowego

u mnie w lilo sytuacja wyglada tak

w katalogu /boot sa przykladowo

```

/boot/kernel1

/boot/kernel2

```

a w lilo.conf (oczywiscie to jest uproszczenie, szczegoly w dokumentacji)

```

image=/boot/kernel1

label=pierwszy_kernel

bla bla bal

image=/boot/kernel2

lable=drugi_kernel

bla bla bal

```

 w ten sposob bedziesz mogl zbootowac system na starym albo na nowym jadrze, w zaleznosci od tego co w menu wybierzesz, 

polecam gentoo wiki i howto n/t kernela

pozdrawiam

----------

## vutives

Spokojnie. O zmianie systemu nie ma mowy. Znów to ustawianie, konfigurowanie. Nie i jeszcze raz nie. Chcę już mieć jakiś sytem na stałe. A pozatym chyba lepiej uczyć się czymś trudniejszym, co? Dobra, tylko się nie wściekajcie. Czy po tym jak wszystko w jądrze ustawię tak jak trzeba, wystarczy wykonać 

```
make bzImage
```

 i ustawić w GRUB'ie żeby bootował z utworzonego pliku?

----------

## prizman

@Pablord: 

Tak na chlopski rozum to bawisz sie kernelem, ale bootujesz innego (oczywiscie moge sie mylic   :Smile:  ), 

^ IMHO to powinno Ci dac do myslenia

i raczej nie ma czegos takiego jak 'make bzImage'   :Wink: 

----------

## mirek

Szukaj, czytaj i jeszcze raz czytaj

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

----------

## vutives

Wow. Dzięki za informacje. Są postępy  :Very Happy: . Skorzystałem z genkernela. Teraz jak już wpiszę 

```
ifconfig eth0
```

 wyświetla moją kartę. Jednak po poleceniu 

```
ifconfig
```

 wciąż jest widoczne tylko "lo". w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 dopisałem e100. Jednak wciąż przy adsl-start jest "TIMED OUT", a przy uruchamianiu systemu dodatkowo "netmount was not started". Co robić? (tylko się nie denerwujcie  :Smile:  ).

P.S. Powiedzcie mi dlaczego nie ma u mnie "net-setup eth0" i "ping"?

----------

## mirek

Czy utworzyles symlink:

```
ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

----------

## Raku

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Wow. Dzięki za informacje. Są postępy . Skorzystałem z genkernela. Teraz jak już wpiszę 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0
> ```
> ...

 

nie wierzę, możesz wkleić co dokładnie ci wyświetla?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jednak po poleceniu 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

właśnie dlatego ci nie wierzę

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 dopisałem e100.
> 
> 

 

Przyznałeś gdzieś, że masz kartę opartą o chipset realteka. Możesz mi więc wytłumaczyć dlaczego usilnie chcesz ładować moduł od kart intela?

----------

## vutives

Co do symlinka to zaraz sprawdzę. A co do e100- ktoś wyżej napisał o e100, więc myślałem, że to się tyczy Relteka. W takim razie jaki moduł mam załadować? ifconfig eth0 zaraz wkleję

Edit:

Sorry, ale musiałem to napisać w drugim poście bo mam jakieś problemy z logowaniem.

Co do symlinka to zaraz sprawdzę. A co do e100- ktoś wyżej napisał o e100, więc myślałem, że to się tyczy Relteka. W takim razie jaki moduł mam załadować? ifconfig eth0 zaraz wkleję

EDIT:

 A więc tak. Symlinka nie było. Kiedyś pamiętam, że takie dowiązanie robiłem, ale widać gdzieś, kiedyś skasowałem. Zrobiłem te dowiązanie ale za dużo to raczej nie zmieniło (chyba).

A oto mój "ifconfig eth0"

```
eth0

Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:E0:4C:E5:C2:24

BROAD MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:55 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:65 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:4500 (4.3 Kb) TX bytes:4092 (39 Kb)

Interrupt:16 Base address:0xcf00
```

Próbowałem polecenia "dhcpcd eth0" ale to też raczej nic nie zmieniło (nawet nie jestem pewien czy mój provider ma taki server).

P.S. to wiecie może co może być przyczyną, że nie mam "net-setup eth0" i "ping"?

..::Milu Edit:

Złączenie 2 postów.

----------

## mirek

Wklej co uzyskasz wykonujac:

```
#/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## prizman

A więc tak:

Moduł odpowiedzialny za realteka to najczęściej 8139too (zależy od typu karty)

Ale ponieważ masz wkompilowaną obsługe realteka w kernel NIE MUSISZ ładować żadnego modułu.

I najlepiej żebyś sam skompilował kernela a nie używał jakis genkerneli (uwierz mi kompilacja naprawde nie jest trudna)

A co do "P.S" to net-setup jest skryptem znajdującym się na livecd natomiast ping jest podstawową rzeczą w systmie i coś musiałeś zepsuć gdzieś wcześniej  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

* starting eth0

*    Bringing up eth0

*        adsl

*            Starting ADSL for eth0

TIMED OUT                                                              [!!]
```

Scalcie znów...

Może to Was zainteresuje. Wydaję komendę 

```
adsl-status
```

i dostaję taki tekst 

```
adsl-status: Link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/adsl.pid.pppoe).
```

 I co? Taki plik u mnie nie istnieje. Jakieś rady? Jeszcze się okaże, że to wcale nie jest wina jądra   :Confused:  .

..::Milu Edit:

Scalenie + code

----------

## mirek

Wstaw do  /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

i jeszcze raz 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## vutives

To samo, tylko że nie ma TIMED OUT ([!!] dalej jest). Ale coś mi się zdaje, ze to wszystko przez ten plik (/var/run/adsl.pid.pppoe). Jakie macie rady?

Edit:

...no i własnie się dowiedziałem, że mój dostawca internetu nie ma serva DHCP...

..::Milu Edit:

Scalenie

----------

## Xax

Ze sie wtrace. Tak z czystej ciekawosci, kto jest twoim dostawca internetu a raczej jaki to rodzaj lacza, bo jezeli to zwykle polaczenie po lani, a nie doczytalem sie takiej informacji (moze przegapilem wiec sory) to nie dziwie sie ze wpisanie 'adsl' konczy sie fiaskiem a cale to kombinowanie z ppp bylo wtedy psu na bude.

Kwestia ifconfig. To ze polecenie nie wypisywalo eth0 nie oznacza ze takiego urzadzenia nie ma. Wystarczylo przegladnac zapiski dmesg albo to co zwraca lspci (lspci -v).  ifconfig  bez parametrow wyswietla aktywne interfejsy sieciowe, a jako ze eth0 nie zostal aktywowany to i go nie pokazal, proste.

Sprecyzuj co to za polaczenie. I skoro twoj dostawca nie ma serwera dhcp, to musisz miec jakies dane odnoscie Twojego numeru IP / maski / DNS.

----------

## vutives

```
lspci -v

...

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

                    Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

                    Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

                    I/O ports at bc00 [size=dfee0000]

                    Memory at dfefff00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256)

                    Expansion ROM at 00010000 [disabled]

                    Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

...
```

Co do dostawcy. Mam internet z www.ynet.pl . W winblowsie łącze się za pomocą PPPoE i tyle. Pytałem się na forum u dostawcy o bramy, to powiedzieli mi, że na Linuksie konfiguruje się jako PPPoE, to dałem sobie spokój.  Więc jak? Muszę przypisać jakieś statyczne IP? Jeśli tak to muszę mieć adres DNS? I czy maska zawsze jest 255.255.255.0?

----------

## vutives

Są jakieś szanse, żebym miał internet w Gentoo?

----------

## Raku

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Są jakieś szanse, żebym miał internet w Gentoo?

 

nie, lepiej wróć do "winblowsa"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

dodaj

```

PPPD_EXTRA="debug"

```

do swojego pppoe.conf

i zobacz co ci wyswietla

i generalnie sprawdz np 

to byc moze ci pomoze

i szukaj szukaj szukaj  :Wink: 

----------

## Xax

Poanalizuj niniejszy material: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/

Jest po angielsku, ale jak widzialem w innym poscie z tym nie bedziesz mial problemow.

Temat w linku dotyczy co prawda konfiguracji modemu speedtouch pod gentoo, ale jest tam rowniez informacja jakie opcje w kernelu powinny byc wlaczone aby pppoe moglo dzialac.

Nie wiem czy te informacje Ci sie przydaja, ale od czegos trzeba zaczac no i moze na cos wpadniesz.

----------

## vutives

Dzięki psycepa! Pomogło debug. Zmieniłem jeszcze dane w adsl-setup (kiedyś coś z desperacji ustawiłem na Sympatico Canada  :Razz:  ) I działa!. Po wpisaniu adsl-status wyświetla eth0, lo i ppp0. Tylko jest taki "mały" problem. W Koquerorze nie wyświetlają się strony  :Sad: . Ineternet działa na 100% bo Kopete połączyło mi się z GG. Czy to może być wina konfiguracji przeglądarki? Pozatym nie działa 

```
emerge sync
```

 i 

```
emerge-webrsync
```

  :Sad: . Ale połowę sukcesu mam już za soba  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Xax

A co mowi ping www.onet.pl ?

----------

## vutives

No właśnie w tym problem, że u mnie nie ma czegoś takiego jak ping   :Shocked:  . Gdy wpisuję 

```
ping blablabla
```

 wywala mi, że nie ma polecenia "ping"   :Confused:  .

P.S. Jeszcze spróbóję to zrobic z poziomu zwykłego użytkownika.

EDIT: To samo...

----------

## mrto

Polecenie ping siedzi w net-misc/iputils więc

```
 emerge net-misc/iputils
```

 załatwi sprawę ping'a.

----------

## vutives

No i pupa. Nie mam takiego ebuilda jak 'iputils'. Wiecie co? A może to wina tego, że instalowałem wersję z Lp+ Magazine?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## psycepa

co podaje emerge -s iputils ?

----------

## vutives

Gada, że nie znalazł żadnych ebuildów zawierających 'iputils'  :Confused: 

----------

## psycepa

po pierwsze to L+ to kupa, duzo bledow w instrukcji i wogole same z tym problemy, najlepiej bedzie jak sciagniesz sobie z neta obraz gentoo np 2005.1 i z tego krok po kroku zainstalujesz system w/g handbooka

to raz

dwa

sproboj pobrac najnowsza wersje portage snapshot przez:

```

cd /

wget http://src.gentoo.pl/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

```

jesli ci sie sciagnie

```

tar xvjf /portage-latest.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

```

jesli bedzie cos plul to wykonaj to z poziomu live cd z chroota

wtedy bedziesz mial najnowsza wersje portage

wtedy wpisujesz

```

emerge iputils

```

 czy cokowliek co tam chcesz i powinno ci sciagnac...

jesli ci sie przegladarka nie chce laczyc sprawdz ustawienia proxy jesli jakis masz

no i generalnie tak jak mowie, _najlepiej_ jest sciagnac obraz plyty, wypalic i wtedy dopiero instalowac a gazetke pod tytulem L+ uzyc z tylu troche ponizej plecow (chociaz to moze zly pomysl bo papier jakis nie taki...)

pozdrawiam

----------

## vutives

No więc tak. Downloadnąć nie mogę. A co dziwnego, gdy się chrootnę z livecd nie mogę się połączyć z internetem!  :Confused:  Wpisuję 'adsl-start' i jest 'TIMED OUT'. Po wpisaniu ifconfig wykrywa mi 'lo' i 'eth0'. Co jest?

----------

## psycepa

nie wiem co jest ale jesli pod livecd masz neta to sciagnij z poziomu livecd a potem skopiuj na twoj glowny system, reszta bez zmian...

----------

## vutives

Jeszcze coś popróbóję. Wrazie czego - jest jakiś sposób, żeby "reinstalować" Gentoo z oficjalnego .iso tak aby nie stracić tego co mam teraz?

----------

## psycepa

no bootujesz install/cd chrootujesz sie i podejmujesz instalcje w miejscu w ktorym teraz utknales, proste...

----------

## vutives

Przpepraszam, gdzie utknąłem? Coś mi się zdaje, żebym miał większe problemy z instalacją.  :Very Happy:  Jeśli tak to od krórego momentu zacząć?

----------

## psycepa

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Przpepraszam, gdzie utknąłem? Coś mi się zdaje, żebym miał większe problemy z instalacją.  Jeśli tak to od krórego momentu zacząć?

 

tak czytam i czytam i nie jestem w stanie do konca zrozumiec przekazu tego postu, no ale ....

po pierwsze to sadze ze nie ma raczej potrzeby reinstalki, jesli instalowales jakies pakiety ktore chcesz wywalic a nie wiesz jakie zaleznosci wraz z nimi sie skompilowaly uzyj genlop, bardzo pomocny w takich przypadkach (i nie tylko  :Wink: )

jesli chcesz z siecia zaczac wszystko od nowa, wywal /etc/conf.d/net i zrob jeszcze raz w/g podrecznika, a w ogole to pewnie dobrze by bylo ( w zasadzie to chyba najlepiej) gdybys sprobowal jeszcze raz skompilowac kernel, oczywiscie wczesniej go skonfigurowawszy, a potem w/g handbooka, 

nei widze powodu dla ktorego nie mialo by ci sie udac, no chyba ze karta ci padla  :Razz: 

a jesli chcialbys reinstalke robic, to chyab tez w sumie najlepiej zaczac od etapu z kompilacja kernela, chociaz tego to juz nie jestem na 100% pewien a nie chce mi sie teraz szukac po hanbooku, to twoja rola w tej bajce  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Xax

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> No więc tak. Downloadnąć nie mogę. A co dziwnego, gdy się chrootnę z livecd nie mogę się połączyć z internetem!  Wpisuję 'adsl-start' i jest 'TIMED OUT'. Po wpisaniu ifconfig wykrywa mi 'lo' i 'eth0'. Co jest?

 

Aby cos wyjasnic, gdy jestes na livecd to masz neta czy nie, bo jakos to tajemniczo napisales, a nie chce mi sie calego watku sledzic od nowa.

Jezeli masz to po chroocie adsl-start wydaje mi sie zbyteczny. Net powinien juz byc, zakladajac ze postepujesz zgodnie z handbookiem a to zalezy juz tylko od Ciebie. Po prostu zanim sie chrootniesz nie zapomnij przegrac pliku /etc/resolv.conf do /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf.

----------

## vutives

Sorry, że nie pisałem tak długo ale w końcu się zebrałem. Ściągnę normalne Gentoo z www.gentoo.org i jes zainstaluje. Jeśli dalej coś będzie nie tak, poinformuję Was o tym.

----------

## vutives

Witam. Zaczęłem instalować z mini installation CD. I mam ten sam problem.  Niby wszystko skonfigurowałem (teraz poszło wszystko bardzo szybko) za pomocą adsl-setup. Wpisałem adsl-start i połączyło. Po wpisaniu

```
 /sbin/ifconfig
```

 oprócz "lo" pokazało "eth0" i "ppp0". Więc niby wszystko działa. Ale po wpisaniu 

```
ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com
```

 

```
unknown host
```

 czy jakoś tak. I gdy chcę rozpocząć ściąganie stage z internetu po wpisaniu

```
 links2 http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml
```

 to samo 

```
unknown host
```

. Czy muszę wszystko skonfigurować ręcznie za pomocą np. net-setup ? Proszę o pomoc.  :Sad: 

----------

## Raku

zobacz czy możesz pingować adresy IP

wklej zawartość twojego /etc/resolv.conf

wklej zawartość (całą) polecenia ifconfig

----------

## vutives

W windowsie jako IP mojego serwera ( w szczegółach połączenia internetowego) wykryło 172.16.120.1 . Wydałem kolejno polecenia 

```
ping 172.16.120.1
```

 i 

```
ping 134.76.11.100
```

 Obydwa zakończyły się powodzeniem ( spingowało je).  W pliku /etc/resolv.conf gdy instalowałem z tej płyty było tylko 

```
domain gentoo
```

. Teraz gdy znów włożyłem płytkę było pusto. Czytałem w Handbooku, że w tym pliku trzeba wpisać jakieś serwery nazw, ale ja się na tym nie znam, a to chyba wszystko wina tego pliku :/. Mój provider powiedział, że nie mamy żadnych bram DNS, a połączenie konfiguruje się jako PPPoE. Za dużo to mi nie pomogło bo sam tyle wiem...

Po wpisaniu ifconfig wywaliło coś takiego

```
eth0   Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:E0:4C:E5:C2:24

         inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4cff:fee5:c224/64 Scope:Link

     UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

     RX packets:294 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

     TX packets:228 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

     collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

     RX bytes:364000 (35.5 Kb) TX bytes:20216 (19.7 Kb)

     Interrupt:16 Base address:0xef00

lo    Link encap:Local Loopback

    inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

    inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

    UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

    RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

    TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

    collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

    RX bytes:1168 (1.1 Kb) TX bytes:1168 (1.1 Kb)

ppp0  Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

    inet addr:172.16.120.11 P-t-P:172.16.120.1 Mask:255.255.255.255

    UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST MTU:1492 Metric:1

    RX packets:110 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

    TX packets:111 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

    collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

    RX bytes:9030 (8.8 Kb) TX bytes:9002 (8.7 Kb)
```

HELP!

----------

## Raku

ustaw adresy serwerów (serwera) DNS w /etc/resolv.conf. Jesli nie znasz takiego, poproś providera, aby ci podał, jakie są właściwe adresy dla twojej sieci.

----------

## vutives

Juz kiedys pytałem się o bramy ale mówili, że takich nie ma, że trzeba ustawiać połączenie jako PPPoE. Zaraz spróbóję spytać jeszcze raz. Czy w razie czego adres serwera, który w windowsie wyświetla się po kliknięciu ppm na ikonkę połączenie internetowego (dwa komputerki  :Smile:  ) może bys adresem DNS? I jak to wpisac w tym pliku? Sam adres? W handbooku jest jeszcze jakiś { NAMESERVER }.

----------

## Raku

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Juz kiedys pytałem się o bramy ale mówili, że takich nie ma, że trzeba ustawiać połączenie jako PPPoE. Zaraz spróbóję spytać jeszcze raz. Czy w razie czego adres serwera, który w windowsie wyświetla się po kliknięciu ppm na ikonkę połączenie internetowego (dwa komputerki  ) może bys adresem DNS?

 

adres serwera DNS jest w Windiowsie nazywany adresem serwera DNS. Nie ma on nic wspólnego z bramami. Nie wiem, gdzie klikasz w Windowsie, ale jeśli masz jakiś adres, i psize przy nim DNS, to tak, to DNS. A jeśli pisze co innego, to znaczy że jest to co innego, a nie DNS (tak na logikę - z elementarza: jeśli pisze, że Ala ma kota, to nie znaczy to, że ala ma ładnego psa o imieniu Burek, ale dokładnie to, że ma kota).

 *Quote:*   

> I jak to wpisac w tym pliku? Sam adres? W handbooku jest jeszcze jakiś { NAMESERVER }.

 

jeśli w handbooku jest jakiś nameserver, to znaczy, że jest on tam umieszczony w jakimś celu. Raczej nie posądzam autorów dokumentacji, żeby sobie tego nameservera umieszczali dla zabawy, albo po to, żeby utrudniać użytkownikom proces instalacji poprzez wklepywanie dłuższych komend. Jesli nie wiesz, po co jest słowo nameserver w /etc/resolv.conf, zapraszam do lektury podręcznika systemowego. Wystarczy w tym celu wpisać 

```
man resolv.conf
```

.

Lekturę polecam zacząć jednak od 

```
man man
```

----------

## vutives

Ok, już wiem o co chodzi z tymi nameserver. Jeszcze musze się dowiedzieć jaki mam adres DNS. W windowsie jest zaznaczona opcja "pobierz adres serwera DNS automatycznie"... Narazie wyjeżdzam na 15 min. Jak wrócę to poszukam.

P.S. A może jest jakaś komenda na sprawdzenie DNS'a pod Gentoo?

----------

## vutives

Więc tak. Kiedy jestem na livecd internet działa cacy. Ściągnęłem stage i snapshota portage bez problemu. Ale to było zbyt piękne... Kiedy się chrootnęłem net siadł. Po wpisaniu adsl-start brak efektu, a po wpisaniu adsl-status wyskakuje tak jak dawniej 

```
adsl-status: Link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/adsl.pid.pppoe) (chyba to) 
```

. Gdy się wyloguję i znów jestem na livecd internet odżywa. I to raczej nie jest wina nieprzekopiowanego pliku resolv.conf, bo kiedy jestem na livecd  po wpisaniu 

```
nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
```

 wyświetla się 

```
[Nowy Plik]
```

,a internet i tak działa. Próbowałem wpisać debug do PPPD_EXTRA w pppoe.conf ale nie pomogło. Jakie rady?

----------

## vutives

Udało mi się rozwiązać tamten problem .Wystarczyło w 'DNS-INFORMATION' wpisac server Jednak od ok. tygodnia walcze z innym problemem. System już zainstalowane i wszystko cacy oprócz internetu. Teraz z kolei nie mam ppp0.Wpisuje adsl-start i jest TIME OUT. Gdy wpiszę adsl-status wyskakuje, że 

```
ppp0 link is down
```

 Co robić? Do 'życia' potrzebuję tylko tego ppp0 (w gentoo z lp+ nie było tego problemu :/ ). Myślę, że wszystko co potrzebne wkompilowałem. Są to 

```
PPP (point-to-point protocol) support

PPP support for async serial ports

PPP support for sync tty ports

PPP over Ethernet
```

 Co teraz?

----------

